# Berries and Brisket



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Here is a receipt that a friend asked me to try on his last visit from Thailand.
When I looked at it I had my doubts but I was very wrong.
Simple as sin. 
One medium brisket with most of the fat trimmed off.
Any good dry rub made for beef.
Two large yellow onions
Two cans of cranberry sauce. The one with the berries is best.

Rub the brisket well and place it in the smoker away from the coals. Use any wood. I use green red oak since I have lots of it. Makes lots of smoke.

Smoke it about two to three hours on each side. Don't try to cook it. Just get a good smoke ring.

Course chop the onions.

Place a large sheet of foil in a large baking pan.

Place two thirds of the onions on the foil.

Place the smoked brisket on the onion bed the cover the meat with the rest of the onions.

Slather (pour sauce and spread) the cranberries over the onions and the brisket.
Wrap in the foil and place in 375 degree oven for 2 1/2 hours.

After baking remove the foil with care. The hot steam can really smart. Also don't lose the juice in the foil. It is great as a sauce dip or as my friend used it on his pancakes.

Give it a try. You will love the smoky berry flavored meat.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Sounds interesting... I'm going to cut a brisket in half & try it. Thanks, SB!!!


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

this sounds really good,but doesn't the green wood make the meat have a bitter taste? I am always careful that i use wood that is thoroughly cured so that i don't get a bitter taste from it.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

trout250 said:


> this sounds really good,but doesn't the green wood make the meat have a bitter taste? I am always careful that i use wood that is thoroughly cured so that i don't get a bitter taste from it.


I guess I used the wrong term. I use wood that is not dried to the point it flames up easily. Mine was cut last winter so it is still not ready for the termites.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Had the opportunity to provide smoked brisket for Rulyn's sorority group. Most are 60 plus in age.
Bought two 12 pound briskets for 18 folks.
Smoked four (4) hours using pecan at about 120 degrees. Got a 5/8" smoke ring.
Cut each in half and placed on a bed of chopped onions in a foil lined pan.
Covered with two cans cranberry sauce and topped with more onions.
Covered with foil and baked at 400F for two hours.
Poured off juice for dipping sauce.
Eighteen seniors citizens ate all 24 pounds so I guess it was a success. Got lots of compliments.

Top photo after one hour on smoke.
Lower photo is one cut brisket ready to cover and bake.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

trout250 said:


> this sounds really good,but doesn't the green wood make the meat have a bitter taste? I am always careful that i use wood that is thoroughly cured so that i don't get a bitter taste from it.


When I lived down in Brownsville,my home site was covered in mesquite trees. I just broke off green limbs and put them on the charcoal while I was cooking. I don't remember the meat ever having a bitter taste.


----------



## THUNDERSTORM (Feb 10, 2011)

Just printed the recipe,gonna try it thanks.


----------

